# Pacers vs Grizzlies Game Thread



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

indy lookin sharp early

watch the game live online here:

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9920/500_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for that link HY!...I really appreciate it...:cheers: LET'S GO PACERS!!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We looking really good so far!!...40 point quarter!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

40-31 Pacers at the end of 1...I'm really impressed so far, let's keep it up!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Gotta stop with these silly fouls.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

gotta love streams


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're shooting great, but we're giving up too many 3's...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> gotta love streams



Yes I do!!!...:cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

nevermind mine's buffering like a little *****. :sad:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> nevermind mine's buffering like a little *****. :sad:



You need a new computer!...:biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacerholic do I get repped or not? DO NOT HOLD OUT ON DONUT!!!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

there ya go... :smile: doesnt that feel good?

now i gotta go rep some other random pr!cks so i can rep u back


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Pacerholic do I get repped or not? DO NOT HOLD OUT ON DONUT!!!!




Hahaha....Sorry Donut I took so long to rep you, but I got you already...And next time I promise I'll get you right away...:azdaja: :buddies:...Oh and even though you had nothing to do with it congrats on being world champions...:biggrin: :clap2:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> there ya go... :smile: doesnt that feel good?



Thank you, and yes it does...:biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

haha thanks.... stupid Yankmees


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're killing them 61-48 late in the 2nd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Spoke too soon...Now we're only leading by 8...We give up way too many 3's...Only reason why they're in the game is because they hit 7 of them...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I love Rush!!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

kinda reminds me of the celtics last year... grabbing double-digit leads and throwing them away in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

oh yeah pacerholic i got u in case u were wondering... had to rep a ****load of mavs fans though :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Stephen Graham  cool


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> oh yeah pacerholic i got u in case u were wondering... had to rep a ****load of mavs fans though :biggrin:



LOL...Thank you brother...At least they weren't Piston fans though....:biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

72-61 Pacers by 11 at half


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

72-61 Pacers at the half...We're shooting 65%, and looking great, but again the 3's are killing us...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> LOL...Thank you brother...At least they weren't Piston fans though....:biggrin:


haha yeah i know how much you guys must love them... :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> haha yeah i know how much you guys must love them... :cheers:




:biggrin: :cheers: :buddies:....SHEED! is cool though...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Since they can't score on us the refs are now giving them free fouls...It's ok though we're still leading 85-71


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

mike millers trey reduces it to single digits again.. 87-78 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

gah 94-87 Pacers end of third.... not a good quarter for us couldnt get anything going


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

94-87 Pacers after 3...Why can't we seem to put this team away?....We were leading by 16 not long ago, now it's only 7...We need a big 4th. qtr...Danny is having another great game, and JO is invisible so far...COME ON INDY!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nevermind about JO, he just had 2 big plays 7-0 run...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great start! forced 2 TO's and its a 7-0 run


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

even foster hits from long range! 16 point lead again just like that


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JO is such a great defender...Now has drawn 3 offensive fouls!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm starting to love Jim, this team looks nothing like last year...Everyone seems to be contributing in this game...LET'S GO PACERS!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Dunleavy playing great again!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're falling apart at the worst time...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Tinsley taking too many dumb shots, now it's only a 4 point lead...PAthetic


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

idiotic flagrant by JT gosh.. and just like that 16 point lead down to 4. WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

DIOGU! there we go


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Dunleavy with the 3 point play!!!!...He has 27pts...He missed the FT though...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow NICE finish Dunleavy! 27 points for him now


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> wow NICE finish Dunleavy! 27 points for him now



He's really playing great, even with those stiches on his lip...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Less than 3 mins. left and we lead by 9...Come on Indy let's finish strong!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Gotta stop fouling and stopping the clock...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

gah dont stop the clock by fouling em that easily..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Offensive foul on Memphis which should do it...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

3-0 BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...Officialy not yet, but we got this though...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

haha Pacerholic we're posting like identical stuff  great minds think alike eh?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

6 players in double figures!!!...With Mike leading all with 27


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> haha we're posting identical stuff  great minds think alike eh?




LOL....3-0 doggy dog!...:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Back to back wins!!!....and we stay undefeated!!!....YEAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!...PERFECT WEEK!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PACERS WIN!!!!...PACERS WIN!!!!!!....121-111...:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

mad props to Jim O'Brien and the new Pacers :cheers: they came back strong cutting that 16 point to 4 but we held on and got the W. Dunleavy led us with 27 and Granger had his third 20+ point game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> mad props to Jim O'Brien



I'm starting to really love him!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :biggrin: :cheers: :buddies:....SHEED! is cool though...


even though he hasnt been on in about a decade...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Who would believe this a month ago??


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Who would believe this a month ago??




Me...:biggrin:...JK but let's hope the streak continues brother...:cheers:


----------

